# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  MMD выпускает монитор Philips 241B7QGJ:  Самый экологичный монитор в мире

## Labs

*Минск**, 16 января 2019 года** –* MMD, ведущий производитель дисплеев и лицензионный партнер бренда мониторов Philips, объявляет о скором выходе монитора Philips 241B7QGJ Full HD. Этот 24-дюймовый (23,8”) ЖК-монитор является новым эталоном среди экологичных мониторов, предлагая профессионалам-экологам мощный инструмент для повышения рабочей производительности при минимальном вредном воздействии на окружающую среду. Помимо своей ведущей позиции в сфере энергоэффективности, полностью перерабатываемой упаковки и соответствия ряду экологических стандартов, Philips 241B7QGJ предлагает пользователям полный спектр эргономичных, высокопроизводительных и интеллектуальных функций. Они включают в себя технологии Full HD и IPS, SmartImage, SmartContrast и SmartResponse, стандарт USB 3.0, встроенные динамики и базы SmartErgo, обеспечивая пользователю максимальный комфорт и преимущества от эксплуатации. 
*Самый экологичный монитор в мире*
Philips традиционно поддерживает принципы устойчивого развития, и монитор Philips 241B7QGJ создан в рамках глобальной стратегии компании по защите окружающей среды. Самый экологичный монитор в мире разработан специально для того, чтобы оказывать минимальное воздействие на окружающую среду. Philips 241B7QGJ на 85% состоит из прошедшего вторичную переработку легкого пластика с сертификатом TCO Certified Edge и не содержит вредных веществ, таких как свинец, ртуть, галоген и PVC/BFR. Кроме того, все пластмассовые детали, металлические части корпуса и упаковочные материалы подлежат стопроцентной вторичной переработке. Таким образом, данный монитор поддерживает экономику замкнутого цикла, помогая ограничить глобальное потребление ресурсов и все связанные с этим вредные выбросы при транспортировке. В результате, Совет Green Electric наградил эту модель сертификатом экологической маркировки EPEAT, что свидетельствует о ее экологичности и эффективности. 
*Устойчивый путь к производительности*
Профессионалы во всех отраслях нуждаются в технологиях, которые бы работали на них, а Philips 241B7QGJ – это наилучшее решение, сочетающее в себе качество, эргономичность и соответствие принципам устойчивого развития. Разрешение Full HD и панель IPS обеспечивают исключительно четкие и яркие изображения, которые можно просматривать практически под любым углом. Ультратонкая рамка обеспечивает удобное управление окнами, а такие инновации, как SmartImage, SmartContrast и SmartResponse, гарантируют максимальное качество изображения и видео в любое время. Длительное время работы за компьютером часто сопровождается усталостью, поэтому Philips 241B7QGJ оснащен эффективными решениями для максимального комфорта пользователя. Они включают в себя антибликовую поверхность монитора с низким отражением, режим LowBlue и технологию без мерцания для лучшей визуализации во время работы, в дополнение к полностью регулируемой подставке SmartErgo и креплению VESA, которые предоставляют пользователю возможность выбрать удобную для него позицию.  
*Самый энергоэффективный монитор в мире*
Энергоэффективность лежит в основе обеспечения меньшего углеродного следа, и в этой области Philips 241B7QGJ превосходит существующие решения на рынке. Оснащенный множеством энергосберегающих технологий, этот монитор предлагает существенное снижение энергопотребления – преимущество для окружающей среды, а также для кармана пользователя. Среди высокопроизводительных технологий с низким энергопотреблением – PowerSensor, который определяет присутствие либо отсутствие пользователя с помощью безопасных инфракрасных сигналов и автоматически настраивают яркость экрана. Одно только это новшество обеспечивает экономию энергии до 80%. Но это еще не все: Philips 241B7QGJ получил новый дизайн с низким уровнем энергопотреблением и подсветкой для получения оптимальной яркости при минимальном потреблении, технологию LightSensor, которая воспринимает окружающий свет и автоматически регулирует яркость экрана, и переключатель нулевого энергопотребления, блокирующий скрытое потребление энергии, которое может осуществляться обычными мониторами даже в выключенном состоянии. Потребление монитора составляет 11 Вт, измеренное с помощью EnergyStar 7.0, а класс энергопотребления A++ еще больше подчеркивает беспрецедентную энергоэффективность Philips 241B7QGJ. 
_«Philips стремится предоставлять пользователям высокопроизводительные технологии, сочетающие инновации и соответствие принципам устойчивого развития. Philips 241B7QGJ – идеальный выбор для профессионалов, которые хотят повысить свою продуктивность ответственным и экологичным путем»_, – комментирует Стефан Соммер, директор по маркетингу и бизнес-управлению в Европе, MMD.
Монитор Philips *241B7QGJ* появится в продаже в январе по рекомендованной цене 560 BYN.

----------

